# Fuel consumption computer



## Peter McKenna (Jun 4, 2020)

Is it normal that the fuel comsumption computer on my 2019 rogue SL resets every time I turn the car off?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It normally should keep the readings unless you do a reset from the dash control. Check your owner's manual for any optional settings.


----------

